# Confused teen (follow-up from post many years ago)



## OneFAsView (Apr 8, 2018)

The term for radio talk show calls first time caller, long time listener is not far from the truth for me. Ive followed this forum from its inception, yet under my handle Ive posted infrequently. My old work schedule contributed to my lack of time to post for many years. Ive downshifted my career of late, and in position to contribute a bit more.

To show my longevity on this board, I had contributed in the past several times back when registration was not required, and users posted anonymously. The board had its share of trolls of course at that time in between salient discussions on BBW and FA topics.

One such post many years ago came from a young male teenager. He was discovering he was an FA, but was referring to having feelings for a boy in his school and wondered if he may be gay. I wrote that while that was possible, it is just as likely  and my guess - he was a heterosexual FA reacting to the largest person he knew in real life. My point is he was transferring his desires for a woman of similar size. I suggested he think about some thinner people he found attractive, if any of them were male vs. female, etc. All in all, good advice I thought (as did a few others).

Wondering if that person who posted, now adult two decades later, if still here on the board reading this? Id like to know if my advice helped, if what I had guessed was in fact the case. If so, but you are reluctant to post on the forum, perhaps a PM instead?


----------



## kgainer (May 4, 2018)

I wasn't that teenager because I have only just joined. However, I could have been. I too was attracted to the fattest guy in my class at school. I not only was attracted to him but I wanted desparately to be like him: softly obese with my belly rolling over the waistband of my trousers like him not nerdy and skinny like me. I also wondered whether I was gay. I was a virgin at the time and had never had a serious affair with either sex. The fact of the matter is that I am gay and I have a gaining fetish so your prescription would not have worked in my case. I am happy to reportI am now approaching 380 pounds and am much fatter than the lad at school ever was and I am very happy to be so.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 5, 2018)

Some believe that being an FA, feeder/encourager, feedee/gainer, etc is in itself an orientation much like homo-/hetero-/bi-/pan-sexuality, rather than a fetish as some others see it. In fact in some cases it can even supersede the attraction to a certain gender.

I learned a lot about FA/feederism sexuality from this web series, it's centered on gay guys but has a lot of good stuff for all of us: http://thegaininglife.tumblr.com

This episode in particular is like our version of the birds and the bees talk: http://thegaininglife.tumblr.com/post/39852417598/the-gaining-life-episode-4-part-1-bbencourgr


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 6, 2018)

I can definitely empathize with the original poster. I am no question a heterosexual, but I still do recall being fascinated by a boy who lived down the road from me who was by far the fattest person I knew in my pre-teen years (I think I was 11 or 12 at the time). At that age, even women who become supersize later in life are generally what would be the equivalent of a small-ish to mid-size BBW, but this guy was in SSBHM territory (going by memory - and this was a long time ago - I would guess he was probably around 5'5" and well over 300 lbs). I never really sexually attracted to him, but we were at summer (day) camp together, and when we changed for swimming, I was fascinated how huge his belly was. It jutted out and hung down as well and pretty much covered his privates. Being pre-pubescent boys, his chest and belly were hairless, and all in all, if he didn't have a penis, his body would have been little different had he been a similarly fat girl. I was just starting to realize my sexuality at the time - I knew that I was attracted to fat women right from the start, and supersize in particular (both girls my age, who were not SSBBW, and older women I would see in public, who were SSBBW). I like what squeezablysoft had to say about this; I think attraction to fat can indeed supersede attraction to gender. I still feel that sort of fascination when I see a hyper-obese, hairless man - I hope that nobody tries to psycho-analyze me and say that I am a gay in denial, as I have no desire for sex with a man like that - and what she says goes a long way to explaining how that might be.


----------

